# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Καινούργιο κλουβί!!!

## CaptainChoco

Δεν άντεξα! Έπρεπε να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τη χαρά μου, κυρίως γιατί ξέρω πόσο κατανοείτε την αξία ενός μεγάλου κλουβιού! Αυτό είναι το νέο μου απόκτημα και πρέπει να πω ότι το ζεμπράκι μου φαίνεται πολύ πολύ χαρούμενο!!!! 

(Είναι και λίγο ντροπαλούλι και κρύφτηκε, τι να πω,  μάλλον δεν του αρέσει η δημοσιότητα!)  ::

----------


## HarrisC

Παλατι

----------


## blackmailer

Ω ρε μια σπιταρώνα!!! Πολύ όμορφο!!! Μια συμβουλή εαν μου επιτρέπεις, το τσαμπί κεχρί να του το κρεμάς με κανένα μανταλάκι απο τα κάγκελα γιατί χάμω είναι επίφοβο να το κουτσουλίσει ... Επίσης εάν είναι κρεμασμένο το απολαμβάνει πιο πολύ μιας και το βρίσκει σαν παιχνίδι...  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ καλή ιδέα, θα το κρεμάσω καλύτερα  :winky:  Πιο πολύ του το άφησα κάτω γιατί δεν έχει ξαναφάει και ήθελα να το συνηθίσει :Ρ Πλέον θα το κρεμάσω όπως μου είπες  :Happy0064:

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ζεμπράκι σου πρέπει να πετάει από την χαρά του. Κλουβάρα είναι!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι, πουλάκι και κλουβάρα...!!!!

Μερικές συμβουλές, η σκάλα δεν χρειάζεται, τζάμπα χώρο πιάνει. Επίσης, τα παιχνίδια με τα κουδουνάκια είναι πιο πολύ για παπαγάλους. Μία απλή κούνια του αρκεί αν ανεβαίνει. 
Επίσης, οι πατήθρες πρέπει να μπουν αλλιώς... δύο ψηλά στις άκρες του κλουβιού ( κατά πλάτος ) και μία στην μέση, αρκετά πιο κάτω... έτσι θα εκμεταλλεύεσαι όλο το κλουβί!!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι φαίνεται πολύ χαρούμενο! Μπήκε αμέσως μόνος του (ένωσα τις πόρτες των δύο κλουβιών και πέρασε σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα, ήταν πολύ αστείο), και δεν έχει σταματήσει να κελαήδαει μέχρι που κούρνιασε για να κοιμηθεί. 
Ναι η σκάλα θεωρητικά δεν χρειάζεται αλλά φαίνεται να του αρέσει γιατί πάει επάνω και κελαήδαει :Ρ Επίσης, το παιχνίδι με το κουδουνάκι έχει μέσα ένα τσαμπί κεχριού και το τσιμπάει από εκεί, γι'αυτό το πήρα  :winky:   Οι πατήθρες μέχρι τώρα τον βολεύουν και έχει αρκετό χώρο για να πετάει από τη μια άκρη στην άλλη. Γενικά τον παρατηρώ για να δω αν κάτι δεν τον βολεύει μιας και ο χώρος είναι καινούργιος και αρκετά μεγαλύτερος από αυτόν που είχε. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους για τις συμβουλές που μου δίνετε σε ότι θέμα έχω!

----------


## johnakos32

Υπέροχο κλουβί πολύ μεγάλο για ένα Ζεμπρα! 
Εγώ θα άφηνα μόνο δύο πατηθρες μια στην μια πλευρά ψηλά και μια στην άλλη χαμηλά έτσι θα Γυμνάζεται περισοτερο! Αν θες άσε και την πλαστική κάπου στην μέση ψηλά ίσως την θέλησει για κουρνιαστρα... 
Καλορίζικο!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ίσως δεν φαίνεται από τη φωτογραφία αλλά έχει άλλη μια πατήθρα στην απέναντι διαγώνια γωνία από τις ξύλινες και όλη μέρα πετάει πέρα δώθε ανάμεσα σε αυτές. Την άλλη πλαστική την έβαλα επειδή σε αυτή κοιμόταν στο άλλο κλουβί και όντως σε αυτή κοιμήθηκε και σήμερα, οπότε την έχει για κρεβάτι του και δεν ήθελα να του τη βγάλω  :Happy0159: 

Σίγουρα ίσως γίνουν αλλαγές με βάση τα όσα μου λέτε εσείς οι πιο έμπειροι! Κάθε συμβουλή καλοδεχούμενη λοιπόν! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## e2014

πολυ  ανετο κλουβακι,και θα κανει τρελες χαρες εκει το ζεβρακι,να το χαιρεσαι λοιπον!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Όλα καλά και όμορφα.... Η κυρά του σπιτιού λείπει μόνο! Ή μάλλον καλύτερα.... Η πριγκίπισσα του παλατιού!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτό Αντώνη ήταν καιρό πριν, τώρα υπάρχει και η πριγκίπισσα  :winky:  Τα έχεις δει στο ποστ που ρώτησες για την αποπαρασίτωση και τα ξύλα  :winky:  Το ίδιο κλουβί είναι απλά αλλαγμένο!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλημερα και συγγνωμη αλλα δε το καταλαβα μακαρι τότε να γεμίσει πριγκιπόπουλα...! Ωραια και η πλακα αλλα ειναι πολυ ωραίο κλουβι πραγματικα θα το χαίρονται

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν πειράζει καλέ  :winky:  Αααα σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ ελπίζω για τα πριγκιπόπουλα κάποια στιγμή!!  :Big Grin:  

Ναι τους αρέσει πολύ, είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο για να κάνουν τις τρέλες τους!

----------

